# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > WORKOUT AND TRAINING >  MWB-4360 by Marcy

## sean007smith

I just bought this new system and was wondering if anyone has the same one & want to know what other users think of it. I really like it but it just came with a poster showing a few exercises, a lot of the bars and apparatuses it came with aren't even shown on the chart. Does anyone have more detailed instructions or exercises they do with the machine or one similar to it they could share with me? Any help would be great.

----------


## MotoLifter

yeah i have that machine. without the high pulley station though.

The smith machine part SUCKS. no problem with the rest though.

The preacher curl bench part is two short for the length of my forearms.

----------


## donniebrasco

whats the quality like, im looking at buying some new equipment. many marcy options.

----------


## MotoLifter

the quality is OK, not gym quality by any means but sufficient for home gyms. It holds quite abit of weight and the pulley routing is smooth. Good buy for the price.

----------

